# New site found



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't know if any of you been to this site - but I found some stuff are reasonably priced. 

www.thebigfishonline.com


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thier prices are a bit high.

Try here http://www.premiumaquatics.com. And they are centralized so shipping will not kill you if you live east or central.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

that pet place (when the web site is working), Big Als online, and Drs foster and smith are 3 of the bigger online stores and their prices are hard to beat as a whole. Plus "Pet Place" and "Dr's" price match any reputable web price and I think Big Als does also. their not gonna price bubba's "we're basically paying you to take it" web site but their 3 of the one's I use


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Their prices aren't too bad, but then again it doesnt give real sizes. It just says small, medium, and large, which basically tells me nothing.


----------

